# Which registry is best?



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is my first year breeding for minis, on purpose anyway. Last time I had some, they were accidental and there was no such thing as minis!

So, here is what I have:

AGS Nigerian buck
ADGA purebred Nubian doe
ADGA purebred Oberhasli doe
ADGA NOA Alpine doe
ADGA 50% Lamancha (however she is full, mom was never registered) 
ADGA 50% Lamancha 50% Nubian- sister does

Which mini registry will register the kids from these parents??


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Both TMGR & MDGA will register your mini offspring. I dual register my minis with both registries.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

